# GM bannt Horde



## PasQ (10. August 2008)

Wir haben nen Raid auf sw organisiert um das ah zu besetzen,
gesammelt haben wir uns allerdings auf der Mauer.
Dann kam ein GM an, meinte wir sollen in 30 secs von der Mauer sein.
Gerade als ich dem folgeleisten wollte kamen ne menge allis hoch
und haben mich gekillt.
Als ich dann von einem dort getarnten druiden gerezzt wurde,
kam ein whisper vom gm, von wegen ich hätte seine
Anweisungen nicht befolgt und er würde meinen account deshalb bannen.
(Nicht wortwörtlich so)
Das komische an der Sache ist nur, die allis stehen neben ihm
und tanzen und werden natürlich nicht gebannt.

Mit verstimmten grüßen

PasQ


----------



## S4SchA (10. August 2008)

tja so ist das leben ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (10. August 2008)

Wenn du mit den Aktionen eines GM nicht einverstanden bist, wowconcernseu@blizzard.com. Hier wird dir keiner helfen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidoc (10. August 2008)

PasQ schrieb:


> Wir haben nen Raid auf sw organisiert um das ah zu besetzen,
> gesammelt haben wir uns allerdings auf der Mauer.
> Dann kam ein GM an, meinte wir sollen in 30 secs von der Mauer sein.
> Gerade als ich dem folgeleisten wollte kamen ne menge allis hoch
> ...




Tjo Pech

Wenn einer zu schnell fährt und angehalten wird kannste auch mit 100 inner 50er Vorbei fahren ohne das was passiert ^^


----------



## Steel (10. August 2008)

naja auf die mauer gehen ist glaub ich bugusing und das darf man nit... aber die geschichte ist fast schon unglaubwürdig^^


----------



## Whity07 (10. August 2008)

AUF der Mauer? Exploid? :O


----------



## Drénus (10. August 2008)

WoW...so ist das Leben


Auf der Mauer auf der Lauer ...*sing*

Die GM´s machen was se wollen wahrscheinlich war das irgend so ein Jungspund und wollt sich nen spass erlauben wurde da nie gebannt doer ermahnt.


----------



## Harry_ (10. August 2008)

Naja... wenn es möglich ist auf die Mauer zu kommen sollen sies halt fixen. Wurden auch deine Raidmitglider alle gebannt ?


----------



## kbforpresident (10. August 2008)

Tja jedem das seine!


----------



## Nokie (10. August 2008)

was für eine mauer?


----------



## Gocu (10. August 2008)

Steel schrieb:


> naja auf die mauer gehen ist glaub ich bugusing und das darf man nit... aber die geschichte ist fast schon unglaubwürdig^^



aber wieso dürfen es dann die Allis? Das würde mich mal interessieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtdrache (10. August 2008)

ka was da bug sein soll.

in bgs und arenen kann ein mage durch wände und säulen casten und es hat kein bann gegeben.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. August 2008)

mich noch nie ein GM mal ermahnt, auch nicht als ich auf der Kathredrale von SW stand, das ging noch bevor sie den Anti-Wallclimb-Patch rausgebracht haben, oder auch unter SW (Kenn nur ienen Weg)...

Btt: Wie mein Vorposter schon sagte: Schreib Blizz ne EMail, oder besser noch: Ruf an, das geht meistens schneller (die Bearbeitung). Meinst du die Mauer, auf die man kommt, wenn man beim Greifenmeister den Berg hoch hüpft?


----------



## staran (10. August 2008)

Tja Pech gehabt.


----------



## PasQ (10. August 2008)

Ein paar meiner raidmember wurden auch gebannt.
und ich meine die außenmauer von sw, sprich wenn man
auf sw zu reitet rechts zwischen mauer und berg springen

Edit: was meint ihr wie lange so nen bann hält?
hab momentan leider keinen zugriff auf meine e-mail addresse
um das selsbt nachzuschauen.

Mfg

PasQ


----------



## Mace (10. August 2008)

permanent gebannt?


----------



## Mace (10. August 2008)

wenn beim einloggen steht dieser accounts wurde geschlossen gehts gar nicht mehr
wenn dieser account wurde ausgesetzt steht isses n 3 stunden/ 42 stunden/ 3tage  bann


----------



## Kronas (10. August 2008)

Mace schrieb:


> permanent gebannt?


einmal sw mauer ist doch nichts hartes
geht doch einfach


----------



## Annovella (10. August 2008)

blizzard suckt halt hart, was fuer ne kacke die in BC gerissen haben
saemtliches balance und saemtlicher fun im pvp den es pre bc gab wurde zunichte gemacht mit unbesiegbaren druiden die herumhüpfen und 3 knoepfe druecken, auf nix achten muessen, sl hexer rennen an jeder ecke mit s2 und drölfmilliarden resi rumm + 15k life, da macht n warglaive s3/4 schurke 600er hemo crits GZ blizz und seine dots die er drauf klatsch wie sie lustig sind machen ueber 500DPS nicenicenicenicenice vote für wegmachen von abhaertung und balancing wie in pre bc
was immo ablaeuft ist der reinste dreck
achja zu dem problem mit dem gms: die meisten gms antworten nichteinmal mehr, auch wenn man ein ernsthaftes problem hat..  am naechsten morgen sieht man dann das staendig gleiche abgef*ckte briefmuster
kein wunder das die guten pvpler aufhören und KEIN skiller mehr arena macht weil ueberall nur lame drood/X combos herumrennen
btw ich hab mir n drood rerolt, der is nu 48 und ich solo zul farrak<33333 restokins, unendlich armor unendlich mana und wenns eng wird : HOTOTOHOTOHTOHOTOHOT

-.-


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (10. August 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> blizzard suckt halt hart, was fuer ne kacke die in BC gerissen haben
> saemtliches balance und saemtlicher fun im pvp den es pre bc gab wurde zunichte gemacht mit unbesiegbaren druiden die herumhüpfen und 3 knoepfe druecken, auf nix achten muessen, sl hexer rennen an jeder ecke mit s2 und drölfmilliarden resi rumm + 15k life, da macht n warglaive s3/4 schurke 600er hemo crits GZ blizz und seine dots die er drauf klatsch wie sie lustig sind machen ueber 500DPS nicenicenicenicenice vote für wegmachen von abhaertung und balancing wie in pre bc
> was immo ablaeuft ist der reinste dreck
> achja zu dem problem mit dem gms: die meisten gms antworten nichteinmal mehr, auch wenn man ein ernsthaftes problem hat..  am naechsten morgen sieht man dann das staendig gleiche abgef*ckte briefmuster
> ...



schön wenn du sonst keine stärkeren probleme hast.


----------



## Pastilo (10. August 2008)

haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auchi nr.1 (10. August 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> blizzard suckt halt hart, was fuer ne kacke die in BC gerissen haben
> saemtliches balance und saemtlicher fun im pvp den es pre bc gab wurde zunichte gemacht mit unbesiegbaren druiden die herumhüpfen und 3 knoepfe druecken, auf nix achten muessen, sl hexer rennen an jeder ecke mit s2 und drölfmilliarden resi rumm + 15k life, da macht n warglaive s3/4 schurke 600er hemo crits GZ blizz und seine dots die er drauf klatsch wie sie lustig sind machen ueber 500DPS nicenicenicenicenice vote für wegmachen von abhaertung und balancing wie in pre bc
> was immo ablaeuft ist der reinste dreck
> achja zu dem problem mit dem gms: die meisten gms antworten nichteinmal mehr, auch wenn man ein ernsthaftes problem hat..  am naechsten morgen sieht man dann das staendig gleiche abgef*ckte briefmuster
> ...



War klar das bei manchen wieder die Tränen hoch kommen *keks reich*


----------



## the Huntress (10. August 2008)

Ich denke Pech gehabt ist dazu kein guter Beitrag.

Beschwer dich, wenn dies wirklich stimmt hast du entweder was falsch verstanden, oder der GM ist sich nicht bewusst das sein Job damit flöten gehen kann.

Wenn das ein Exploid war solltest du nochmal drüber nachdenken was du gemacht hast...

ACHTUNG : Hört auf bzw. fangt nicht an GMs zu flamen nur wegen dieser einen Sache. Verallgemeinert nicht alles... Viele in der Community neigen dazu wegen einer Person die auffallend war zb. dessen ganze Fraktion oder so nieder zu machen. Es gibt immer schwarze Schafe, sei es ein Spieler oder GM. Dagegen kann die Spieleschmiede in Kalifornien nicht viel machen.


----------



## Stonewhip (10. August 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> blizzard suckt halt hart, was fuer ne kacke die in BC gerissen haben
> saemtliches balance und saemtlicher fun im pvp den es pre bc gab wurde zunichte gemacht mit unbesiegbaren druiden die herumhüpfen und 3 knoepfe druecken, auf nix achten muessen, sl hexer rennen an jeder ecke mit s2 und drölfmilliarden resi rumm + 15k life, da macht n warglaive s3/4 schurke 600er hemo crits GZ blizz und seine dots die er drauf klatsch wie sie lustig sind machen ueber 500DPS nicenicenicenicenice vote für wegmachen von abhaertung und balancing wie in pre bc
> was immo ablaeuft ist der reinste dreck
> achja zu dem problem mit dem gms: die meisten gms antworten nichteinmal mehr, auch wenn man ein ernsthaftes problem hat..  am naechsten morgen sieht man dann das staendig gleiche abgef*ckte briefmuster
> ...


Hmm. wenn Du die Tickets so verfaßt, wie Deinen POST hier, wunderts mich nicht, das die Dich gekonnt ignorieren.

Btt: Der GM hatte wohl tatsächlich etwas dagegen, das ihr AUF (!) der Mauer herumgehockt seid. Den Polygon-Exploit, der es erlaubte, unerreichbare Stellen zu betreten, hat Blizzard schon längst gefixt. Wenn Jetzt jemand daherkommt, und den gleichen (übrigends taktisch unfairen) "Trick" wieder anwendet, müßt ihr euch net wundern, wenn's mit der groben Kelle was auf's Horn gibt.


----------



## Aico (10. August 2008)

Tidoc schrieb:


> Tjo Pech
> 
> Wenn einer zu schnell fährt und angehalten wird kannste auch mit 100 inner 50er Vorbei fahren ohne das was passiert ^^



Bestes Beispiel.^^


----------



## Kronas (10. August 2008)

die haben nur einen von 2 wegen gefixt sollen die doch beide wegmachen
genauso unter sw gabs auch 2 wege und nur der eine kam weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (10. August 2008)

Schonmal daran gedacht, dass es vielleicht nicht ganz so einfach ist so einen Bug zu fixen?

Oder meint ihr die können sowas wegzaubern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## realten (10. August 2008)

Für sowas gibts vielleicht einen 3 Stunden ban und sicher auch nur dann wenn man keine weiße Weste mehr hat. Spielt einfach mit Anstand dann passiert euch nix, so einfach ist das. Selber unfair spielen wollen und dann hier rumheulen wenns mal was aufn Deckel gibt...*kopfschüttel* .


----------



## Melih (10. August 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> blizzard suckt halt hart, was fuer ne kacke die in BC gerissen haben
> saemtliches balance und saemtlicher fun im pvp den es pre bc gab wurde zunichte gemacht mit unbesiegbaren druiden die herumhüpfen und 3 knoepfe druecken, auf nix achten muessen, sl hexer rennen an jeder ecke mit s2 und drölfmilliarden resi rumm + 15k life, da macht n warglaive s3/4 schurke 600er hemo crits GZ blizz und seine dots die er drauf klatsch wie sie lustig sind machen ueber 500DPS nicenicenicenicenice vote für wegmachen von abhaertung und balancing wie in pre bc
> was immo ablaeuft ist der reinste dreck
> achja zu dem problem mit dem gms: die meisten gms antworten nichteinmal mehr, auch wenn man ein ernsthaftes problem hat..  am naechsten morgen sieht man dann das staendig gleiche abgef*ckte briefmuster
> ...




pre bc balance? hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das sagst du doch nur weil du schurke spielst (nur zu info pre bc war schurke die beste pvp klasse weil sie alle im stunnlock auser krieger und palas killen konnten)
Und die resi ist halt da damit sie schurken und instat pyro mages keinen totall onehitten bzw im stunn killen 


Ps: das du ständig von restokins gekillt wirst ist auch gut so damit du endlich begreifst das es den nicht schurken in pre bc auch so ging

btw: du kannst mir nicht erzählen das schurken nicht imba vor bc waren

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SW8lD5Yepdw

ach ja und schurken konntet mit allen cd und ohne ausrüstung (alles nackt level 1 waffe) sogar gleich levelige mit kommpletter ausrüstung locker fertig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caerleon (Eredar) (10. August 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> blizzard suckt halt hart, was fuer ne kacke die in BC gerissen haben
> saemtliches balance und saemtlicher fun im pvp den es pre bc gab wurde zunichte gemacht mit unbesiegbaren druiden die herumhüpfen und 3 knoepfe druecken, auf nix achten muessen, sl hexer rennen an jeder ecke mit s2 und drölfmilliarden resi rumm + 15k life, da macht n warglaive s3/4 schurke 600er hemo crits GZ blizz und seine dots die er drauf klatsch wie sie lustig sind machen ueber 500DPS nicenicenicenicenice vote für wegmachen von abhaertung und balancing wie in pre bc
> was immo ablaeuft ist der reinste dreck
> achja zu dem problem mit dem gms: die meisten gms antworten nichteinmal mehr, auch wenn man ein ernsthaftes problem hat..  am naechsten morgen sieht man dann das staendig gleiche abgef*ckte briefmuster
> ...




OMFG...
sowas wie dich gehört hinter die Schulbank... nicht hintern PC


----------



## Werfloh (10. August 2008)

Das mit dem im Stunn killen geht mir heute noch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja mei Dudu hat nicht das beste Equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topsecret (10. August 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> blizzard suckt halt hart, was fuer ne kacke die in BC gerissen haben
> saemtliches balance und saemtlicher fun im pvp den es pre bc gab wurde zunichte gemacht mit unbesiegbaren druiden die herumhüpfen und 3 knoepfe druecken, auf nix achten muessen, sl hexer rennen an jeder ecke mit s2 und drölfmilliarden resi rumm + 15k life, da macht n warglaive s3/4 schurke 600er hemo crits GZ blizz und seine dots die er drauf klatsch wie sie lustig sind machen ueber 500DPS nicenicenicenicenice vote für wegmachen von abhaertung und balancing wie in pre bc
> was immo ablaeuft ist der reinste dreck
> achja zu dem problem mit dem gms: die meisten gms antworten nichteinmal mehr, auch wenn man ein ernsthaftes problem hat..  am naechsten morgen sieht man dann das staendig gleiche abgef*ckte briefmuster
> ...



Also wenn mein Junior irgend wann mal nur noch so redet, wie dieser Kanidat hier, fliegt der Rechner aus dem Fenster.
Wie sehr kann man noch verblöden ?? Wundert mich langsam echt nicht mehr, warum die Facharbeiter aus dem Ausland kommen, selbst die sprechen mittlerweile bedeutend besser Deutsch, als die Deutschen selbst.

So long


----------



## the Huntress (10. August 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> blizzard suckt halt hart, was fuer ne kacke die in BC gerissen haben
> saemtliches balance und saemtlicher fun im pvp den es pre bc gab wurde zunichte gemacht mit unbesiegbaren druiden die herumhüpfen und 3 knoepfe druecken, auf nix achten muessen, sl hexer rennen an jeder ecke mit s2 und drölfmilliarden resi rumm + 15k life, da macht n warglaive s3/4 schurke 600er hemo crits GZ blizz und seine dots die er drauf klatsch wie sie lustig sind machen ueber 500DPS nicenicenicenicenice vote für wegmachen von abhaertung und balancing wie in pre bc
> was immo ablaeuft ist der reinste dreck
> achja zu dem problem mit dem gms: die meisten gms antworten nichteinmal mehr, auch wenn man ein ernsthaftes problem hat..  am naechsten morgen sieht man dann das staendig gleiche abgef*ckte briefmuster
> ...



Schonmal daran gedacht das es auch an dir bzw. deinem Verhalten liegen könnte?

Solche Leute wie du sollte man echt das Spiel aus der Hand reißen und erstmal nochmal die Schulbank drücken lassen.
Außerdem empfehle ich dir ein Anti-Agressions-Training.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (10. August 2008)

Einen RAID zu starten, der NICHT auf gleichen Bedingungen basiert sieht euch ähnlich, oder gibts irgendwo ein "HowTo", wie man die Mauer erklimmen kann, und sich nicht "unerreichbar" von den range-DD's abschlachten lassen muss?
Dann sollte sich das mal jeder anschauen, und ihr könnt eure Mauerspielchen wiederholen.

Dann sagt der GM vielleicht mal nix und schaut nur zu *g*


----------



## Chillers (10. August 2008)

PasQ schrieb:


> Das komische an der Sache ist nur, die allis stehen neben ihm
> und tanzen und werden natürlich nicht gebannt.
> 
> Mit verstimmten grüßen
> ...


Komisch, dass ihr gebannt wurdet- etwas übereifrig der GM....

Ich würd´mal von nem 3-Std.-Bann ausgehen.

Keine Bange, dein acc. wird bestimmt nicht gelöscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (10. August 2008)

was war das denn für nen drecks gm? nur weil ihr auf der mauer gechillt habt? lol -.- der hat auf jeden fall einen an der klatsche gehabt


----------



## xFraqx (10. August 2008)

Whity07 schrieb:


> AUF der Mauer? Exploid? :O



Ja , gilt als " Vorteil schaffen aufgrund Ausnutzens der Spielmechanik "


----------



## Shadoweffect (10. August 2008)

Annovella hat schon in anderen Threads bewiesen dass er ein total kacknap ist, der seinen Schurken nicht spielen kann und sowieso Null Plan vom Game hat. Ignoriert ihn einfach.


----------



## Otori Takeo (10. August 2008)

> blizzard suckt halt hart, was fuer ne kacke die in BC gerissen haben
> saemtliches balance und saemtlicher fun im pvp den es pre bc gab wurde zunichte gemacht mit unbesiegbaren druiden die herumhüpfen und 3 knoepfe druecken, auf nix achten muessen, sl hexer rennen an jeder ecke mit s2 und drölfmilliarden resi rumm + 15k life, da macht n warglaive s3/4 schurke 600er hemo crits GZ blizz und seine dots die er drauf klatsch wie sie lustig sind machen ueber 500DPS nicenicenicenicenice vote für wegmachen von abhaertung und balancing wie in pre bc
> was immo ablaeuft ist der reinste dreck
> achja zu dem problem mit dem gms: die meisten gms antworten nichteinmal mehr, auch wenn man ein ernsthaftes problem hat.. am naechsten morgen sieht man dann das staendig gleiche abgef*ckte briefmuster
> ...



Das hab ich nichmal zuende gelesen, weil es einfach mal wieder total überzogen is....Wenn du n Spiel zoggn willst, wo du alles wegrockst und nix gegen dich ne Chance hat kauf dir Diabolo, lad dir noch nen Trainer runter und dann kannste alles "Oneklicken".
Der Sinn von PvP ist nicht, das eine Klasse alles wegklatscht.
Jede Klasse hat gegenklassen, gegen die man gut, oder eben schlecht ankommt.

So BTT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr einen Exploit nutzt, habt ihr selber Schuld. Jeder weiß wozu sowas führen kann (ausgenommen vllt. Anfänger, die wissen aber auchnicht wie man exploitet ^^).
Das du gleich nen Bann bekommst, wenn es wirklich so war wie du es sagst, finde ich trotzdem überzogen. Ich hab schon X mal gesehen, wie Hordler auf den Dächern in IF rumgammeln und Leute klatschen, aber dann aus der Range gehen, wenns kritisch wird, genauso SW AH (was ihr ja einnehmen wolltet, vrmutlich auch schön oben uffn Balkon rauf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Die male, wo ich das nem GM gemeldet hab, hat der die einfach mal so 10 meter nach vorn aufn Boden geschubst, dann war die sache auch erledigt ^^

Wenn ihr son Raid macht, was ich persönlich geil find <3 PvP, dann macht es fair, oder lasst es gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.s.: Was denn nu mit deinem Acc passiert? 3h Bann, oder perm oder GM entlassen? ^^

EDIT: @ Shadoweffect: Als wenn deine Aussage jetzt sehr viel besser ist als seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (10. August 2008)

Selber schuld wenn ihr fehler im spiel aus nutzen müsst um SW an zu greifen, das haste jetzt davon.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Healguard (10. August 2008)

> blizzard suckt halt hart, was fuer ne kacke die in BC gerissen haben
> saemtliches balance und saemtlicher fun im pvp den es pre bc gab wurde zunichte gemacht mit unbesiegbaren druiden die herumhüpfen und 3 knoepfe druecken, auf nix achten muessen, sl hexer rennen an jeder ecke mit s2 und drölfmilliarden resi rumm + 15k life, da macht n warglaive s3/4 schurke 600er hemo crits GZ blizz und seine dots die er drauf klatsch wie sie lustig sind machen ueber 500DPS nicenicenicenicenice vote für wegmachen von abhaertung und balancing wie in pre bc
> was immo ablaeuft ist der reinste dreck
> achja zu dem problem mit dem gms: die meisten gms antworten nichteinmal mehr, auch wenn man ein ernsthaftes problem hat.. am naechsten morgen sieht man dann das staendig gleiche abgef*ckte briefmuster
> ...


Das wollte ich schon immer mal wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und außerdem steht auch meist in den Briefen die Lösung deines Problems drin, lies lieber mal genauer nach!


----------



## Deathpenner (10. August 2008)

Ich Wusste garnicht das GM's einen Bannen kann nur weil man auf einer mauer steht ....da fragt man sich warum blizzard nicht leute bannt mit dem namen "Hitlor" ? oder


----------



## Sash88 (10. August 2008)

Ich find einen Vorteil schaffen aufgrund Ausnutzung der Spielmechanik ist doof... Ich spiele Horde und finde Raids sollten wenn dann fair ausgetragen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (10. August 2008)

Deathpenner schrieb:


> Ich Wusste garnicht das GM's einen Bannen kann nur weil man auf einer mauer steht ....da fragt man sich warum blizzard nicht leute bannt mit dem namen "Hitlor" ? oder


Es geht nicht um "irgendeine" Mauer, sondern um die Stadtmauern von Stormwind. Und da hat eben NIEMAND etwas DRAUF zu suchen (verloren). Schon garnicht, wenn es um einen RAID geht.. Da sollen doch bitte alle durch's Tor gehen (wenn sie's schaffen).


----------



## Lillyan (10. August 2008)

Komisch... ich bin Horde und komm noch auf den Server...

Es wäre wirklich nett und hilfreich, wenn man in Zukunft diese Verallgemeinerungen in den Überschriften einfach weglassen könnte. Desweiteren bringen derlei Beschwerden hier im Forum nichts weiter als einen Flamewar ins Leben zu rufen, da wir selbst nicht dabei waren und hier nur eine Seite der Geschichte hören (auf die ich mich nur ungern verlasse).


----------



## dawii (10. August 2008)

gut das ich wow seit Sonntag nicht mehr spiele einfach crap spiel und auf 70 hast einfach nichts zu tun immer das selbe und das mit den ids für raid ist der geößte beschiss eigentlich spiel ich deshalb nicht mehr dank der olympia hat mich einfach angekotzt das blizzard jeden scheiß ins spiel setzt.


----------



## Vincent V. (10. August 2008)

zieh dirn rock an D


----------



## Shadoweffect (10. August 2008)

> EDIT: @ Shadoweffect: Als wenn deine Aussage jetzt sehr viel besser ist als seine




Wenn du auf alles ernsthaft antwortest wirst du nocvh wahnsinnig^^


----------



## Saldor11 (10. August 2008)

the schrieb:


> Beschwer dich, wenn dies wirklich stimmt hast du entweder was falsch verstanden, oder der GM ist sich nicht bewusst das sein Job damit flöten gehen kann.




Bitte? Sein Job kann flöten gehen? 
Das du dich da mal nicht täuschst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Dies fällt in die Kategorie "Ausnutzen der Spielmechanik / Exploiting&#8220;. Mehr dazu kannst du unter http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/exploitation.html nachlesen. Da es kein extremer Fall von Exploiting war und ihr der Aufforderung des Game Masters nachgekommen seid, müsst ihr jedoch mit keinen weiteren Konsequenzen rechnen. Wichtig ist nur, dass ihr darauf achtet nicht erneut gegen unsere Bestimmungen (http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy) zu verstoßen. Als ein "guter Junge&#8220; (du weißt worauf ich anspiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) wirst du dafür aber sicherlich Verständnis haben. 

Mein Kommentar: Du mußt natürlich die Textstelle: "ihr der Aufforderung des Game Masters nachgekommen seid"  ändern in "nicht" nachgekommen.

Quelle: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...eNo=1&sid=3


----------



## Impostor (10. August 2008)

ja ne
nur weil man mal andere darauf hat stehen sehn ist das noch kein Grund dass das hier nicht in Ordnung sein sollte
wie viele sind schon zu schnell gefahren und nicht erwischt worden?
Widerspruchsrecht wenn man dann doch mal geblitz wurde?

zumal es erschwerend hinzu kommt das man dort nicht hin darf UND nicht großartig angegriffen werden kann

P.S.
wieso glaube ich das der Flame Schurke seinen Aimbot vermisst?
mal echt, die Balance war IMMER schon so gut wie heute, Stein-Schere-Papier halt


----------



## Technocrat (10. August 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> blizzard suckt halt hart, was fuer ne kacke die in BC gerissen haben



Blizzard suckt? Und was hälst Du dann wohl erst von Leuten, die nicht mal richtig schreiben können?

Mei mei mei, ich weiß ja, man soll Ungebildete nich flamen, aber manchmal treiben einen solche Vögel die Wand hoch...


----------



## Otori Takeo (10. August 2008)

@Shadoweffect: Nich auf alles. Ich wollt nur klarmachen, das so wie du es sagst nicht viel Besser ist, obwohl du vllt. im Kern der Aussage recht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War ja auch nicht böse gemeint oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (10. August 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> da macht n warglaive s3/4 schurke 600er hemo crits GZ blizz und seine dots die er drauf klatsch wie sie lustig sind machen ueber 500DPS nicenicenicenicenice vote für wegmachen von abhaertung und balancing wie in pre bc



Wie ich es liebe - MFG, ZDF, ARD, GPF, BFG, GEZ

Gehts eigentlich noch auf Deutsch? ^^


----------



## Otori Takeo (10. August 2008)

Aber der Song is trotzdem geil XD


----------



## Âsmodis-Dalvengyr (10. August 2008)

Also ich finde das selbst als Ally ungerecht ^^

Ich an deiner Stelle würde mich beschweren bei Blizzard, besonders wenn die Allies dafür nicht bestraft wurden.

Naja ansonsten gilt es halt leider als Bugusing, wie unter SW zu gehen gab früher auch nen Bann... Permanent glaub ich sogar ^^ Aber das haben wir wohl alle schon ausprobiert!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du hattest jetzt einfach grad Pech, weil der GM das bemerkte und dich verwarnt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausserdem bringt diskutieren mit GM's eh nichts die sind herzlos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cytus (10. August 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> blizzard suckt halt hart, was fuer ne kacke die in BC gerissen haben
> saemtliches balance und saemtlicher fun im pvp den es pre bc gab wurde zunichte gemacht mit unbesiegbaren druiden die herumhüpfen und 3 knoepfe druecken, auf nix achten muessen, sl hexer rennen an jeder ecke mit s2 und drölfmilliarden resi rumm + 15k life, da macht n warglaive s3/4 schurke 600er hemo crits GZ blizz und seine dots die er drauf klatsch wie sie lustig sind machen ueber 500DPS nicenicenicenicenice vote für wegmachen von abhaertung und balancing wie in pre bc
> was immo ablaeuft ist der reinste dreck
> achja zu dem problem mit dem gms: die meisten gms antworten nichteinmal mehr, auch wenn man ein ernsthaftes problem hat..  am naechsten morgen sieht man dann das staendig gleiche abgef*ckte briefmuster
> ...



schon mal davon gehört das wow eher pve als pvp ist...


----------



## Meffus (10. August 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> blizzard suckt halt hart, was fuer ne kacke die in BC gerissen haben
> saemtliches balance und saemtlicher fun im pvp den es pre bc gab wurde zunichte gemacht mit unbesiegbaren druiden die herumhüpfen und 3 knoepfe druecken, auf nix achten muessen, sl hexer rennen an jeder ecke mit s2 und drölfmilliarden resi rumm + 15k life, da macht n warglaive s3/4 schurke 600er hemo crits GZ blizz und seine dots die er drauf klatsch wie sie lustig sind machen ueber 500DPS nicenicenicenicenice vote für wegmachen von abhaertung und balancing wie in pre bc
> was immo ablaeuft ist der reinste dreck
> achja zu dem problem mit dem gms: die meisten gms antworten nichteinmal mehr, auch wenn man ein ernsthaftes problem hat..  am naechsten morgen sieht man dann das staendig gleiche abgef*ckte briefmuster
> ...



ich hab gut gelacht ne warglaive schurke der ne hexer nicht down bekommt 600crits ne is klar ne schurke mit vollen pve ausrüstung und den beiden baby is ne horror trip auf 2 beinen  da kannste sl hoch 3 haben du nase


----------



## Otori Takeo (10. August 2008)

Ungerecht nicht, es wird hier nur die Sicht von 1 einzigem Hordler geschildert. Ob auch ein Allianzler gebannt wurde weiß keiner.
Der GM hat sie ja im Prinziep gewarnt, wenn er der Aufforderung nciht nachkommen konnte wegen Stunnlock etc. dann war es eine scheiß Entscheidung vom GM, muss man einfach so sehen.

Wer weiß ob er den Allianzlern nicht auch gesagt hat: "He, runter da sonst Ban!"

Aber, was mir grad auffällt, jmd muss den GM ja auch geschrieben haben, das heißt kurz da gesammelt haben kann ja eigentlich nich sein...


----------



## Deepender (10. August 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> blizzard suckt halt hart, was fuer ne kacke die in BC gerissen haben
> saemtliches balance und saemtlicher fun im pvp den es pre bc gab wurde zunichte gemacht mit unbesiegbaren druiden die herumhüpfen und 3 knoepfe druecken, auf nix achten muessen, sl hexer rennen an jeder ecke mit s2 und drölfmilliarden resi rumm + 15k life, da macht n warglaive s3/4 schurke 600er hemo crits GZ blizz und seine dots die er drauf klatsch wie sie lustig sind machen ueber 500DPS nicenicenicenicenice vote für wegmachen von abhaertung und balancing wie in pre bc
> was immo ablaeuft ist der reinste dreck
> achja zu dem problem mit dem gms: die meisten gms antworten nichteinmal mehr, auch wenn man ein ernsthaftes problem hat..  am naechsten morgen sieht man dann das staendig gleiche abgef*ckte briefmuster
> ...



ohh mein gott annovella auch hier,hey digga brobaxx hier^^,tja ,aber die gms machen da nicht lange,leider,is halt bug using und darauf reagieren die auch sauer,hatte einen 3 tage bann,weil ich von der mauer hordis geballert habe,klar war meine schuld gut is^^
aber anno hat recht muss ich sagen,abhärtung nimmt einfach den skill


----------



## Nàrdinel (10. August 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> blizzard suckt halt hart, was fuer ne kacke die in BC gerissen haben
> saemtliches balance und saemtlicher fun im pvp den es pre bc gab wurde zunichte gemacht mit unbesiegbaren druiden die herumhüpfen und 3 knoepfe druecken, auf nix achten muessen, sl hexer rennen an jeder ecke mit s2 und drölfmilliarden resi rumm + 15k life, da macht n warglaive s3/4 schurke 600er hemo crits GZ blizz und seine dots die er drauf klatsch wie sie lustig sind machen ueber 500DPS nicenicenicenicenice vote für wegmachen von abhaertung und balancing wie in pre bc
> was immo ablaeuft ist der reinste dreck
> achja zu dem problem mit dem gms: die meisten gms antworten nichteinmal mehr, auch wenn man ein ernsthaftes problem hat..  am naechsten morgen sieht man dann das staendig gleiche abgef*ckte briefmuster
> ...




Du weisst schon das WOW in seinen Grundzügen ein PVE-Spiel ist? Die raids sind eigentlich das Hauptthema. Geh Warhammer spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Immer diese Pvp-rumwhiner


----------



## gawm (10. August 2008)

was soll ich sagen allis können halt nix alleine und wenn horde die stadt unsicher macht suchen se sich en gm zur hilfe 

ich sags ja die spinnen die allis

*duck und weg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sreal (11. August 2008)

gawm schrieb:


> was soll ich sagen allis können halt nix alleine und wenn horde die stadt unsicher macht suchen se sich en gm zur hilfe
> 
> ich sags ja die spinnen die allis
> 
> ...



o.O erst denken, dann posten, mit solchen posts machst du dir hier keine freunde.

@Topic, 

Ich stimme mal der meinung zu, dass dies ein relativ neuer GM war und dieser sich wohl einen spaß o.ä. erlaubt hat. Am besten meldest dich direkt beim support, wenn möglich beschwere dich über diesen gm.. kommt zwar selten vor, dass die gm´s auf die mütze bekommen aber sofern man nett und objektiv bleibt wird meist auch "unbanned" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

und hier mal n dummer kommentar von mir: Hey es ist ne alli mauer! die dürfen auch nur wir allis einreissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich hoffe ma den hat hier jemand verstanden^^)


----------



## BlizzLord (11. August 2008)

Öhhm ihr seid da mit Bug useing rauf also bann.
und woher weißt du das die allys nich gebannt wurden bist du dennen danach noch die nächste stunde nachgelatscht? also:


denken FTW!


----------



## aldermahn (11. August 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> gut das ich wow seit Sonntag nicht mehr spiele einfach crap spiel und auf 70 hast einfach nichts zu tun immer das selbe und das mit den ids für raid ist der geößte beschiss eigentlich spiel ich deshalb nicht mehr dank der olympia hat mich einfach angekotzt das blizzard jeden scheiß ins spiel setzt.


Tschüssi machs gut, und vergiss bitte nicht auch den Account bei Buffed zu löschen


----------



## Liju (11. August 2008)

staran schrieb:


> Tja Pech gehabt.



Muggi etwas konstruktives hast du hier auch nicht beizutragen oder ? Lass doch solche sch*** Kommentare einfach ? Es hat hier keiner die 0 gedrückt das du anfangen musst zu zappeln.

@TE : Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall für dich das es kein permanent Bann ist, obwohl ich das eigentlich ziemlich hart finde.


----------



## Predataurus (11. August 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> gut das ich wow seit Sonntag nicht mehr spiele einfach crap spiel und auf 70 hast einfach nichts zu tun immer das selbe und das mit den ids für raid ist der geößte beschiss eigentlich spiel ich deshalb nicht mehr dank der olympia hat mich einfach angekotzt das blizzard jeden scheiß ins spiel setzt.



Und das Alles, verpackt in einem Satz!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otori Takeo (11. August 2008)

> Muggi etwas konstruktives hast du hier auch nicht beizutragen oder ? Lass doch solche sch*** Kommentare einfach ? Es hat hier keiner die 0 gedrückt das du anfangen musst zu zappeln.



Aber selber nich auf die Sprache achten udn dumme Sprüche klopfen, sowat lieb ich ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trixer1 (11. August 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> aber wieso dürfen es dann die Allis? Das würde mich mal interessieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Allianz darf alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dobro (11. August 2008)

Genau richtig so, dieser auf der Mauer Trick ist einfach nur unfair. Unten rennen Krieger rumm die alles umholzen während Healer und Fernkampf DD´s gemütlich von oben heilen/schießen... weiß gar nicht was es da noch so unverschämt zu fragen gibt, wenn nen GM da zurecht nen bann gibt.

Städte Raids,  JA! So feiges lutscher Verhalten, Nein!


----------



## ginky_8 (11. August 2008)

bann gerechtfertig meiner meinung 


p.s. woher weißt du das sie nicht von gm angeschreiben wurden sind?


----------



## Sroka (11. August 2008)

Also naja das hört sich schon echt bischen ^^ weißt was ich meine an!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber vill hmm also ich habe noch nie so etwas gehabt wills auch nie haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja gl und hf noch mit deinem acc er darf ihn ja net für immer bannen


----------



## Mab773 (11. August 2008)

tja, exploit ist exploit würd ich sagen...


----------



## Spichty (11. August 2008)

Woher willst eigentlich wissen das die Allys nicht auch nen Bann/Verwarnung bekommen haben?


----------



## Sreal (11. August 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> Woher willst eigentlich wissen das die Allys nicht auch nen Bann/Verwarnung bekommen haben?




zu dem thema kann ich persönlich nur sagen: ich logge jeden abend auf dem Tor an der sptze aus (kommt man nur als zwerg oder gnom, oder auch als schurke mit shadowstep hin) und dass schon seit nem halben jahr oder so und wurde noch NIE von nem gm angesprochen, hatte sogar mal ne ticket bearbeitung da oben ;D


@topic:

naja ich denke es lag einfach daran, dass hordler da strikt nicht rauf sollen. das mit dem.. nahkampf dds unten, heiler und range dds oben wurde ja schon angesprochen. denke mal es könnte daran liegen.


----------



## Nightroad (11. August 2008)

Sreal schrieb:


> naja ich denke es lag einfach daran, dass hordler da strikt nicht rauf sollen. das mit dem.. nahkampf dds unten, heiler und range dds oben wurde ja schon angesprochen. denke mal es könnte daran liegen.



der unterschied ist dass du nix da machst?
wen kratzts wenn du da stehst? niemand-.-
wen kratzts wenn du da stehst und alle unten bombardierst und die net wissen wie se hochkommen ? ne ganze menge an leuten sowie gm's


----------



## Sorzzara (11. August 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> blizzard suckt halt hart, was fuer ne kacke die in BC gerissen haben
> saemtliches balance und saemtlicher fun im pvp den es pre bc gab wurde zunichte gemacht mit unbesiegbaren druiden die herumhüpfen und 3 knoepfe druecken, auf nix achten muessen, sl hexer rennen an jeder ecke mit s2 und drölfmilliarden resi rumm + 15k life, da macht n warglaive s3/4 schurke 600er hemo crits GZ blizz und seine dots die er drauf klatsch wie sie lustig sind machen ueber 500DPS nicenicenicenicenice vote für wegmachen von abhaertung und balancing wie in pre bc
> was immo ablaeuft ist der reinste dreck



Muahaha...du wärst absolut der erste der heult, wenn das Balancing auf preBC geändert wird. Das heisst dann vor allem, Weg mit den BC Skills, weg mit 10 leveln, Weg mit den BC Items.
Schonmal als Schurke versucht, nen preBC Dämohexer zu killen? Sehr witzig, wirklich...Seduce, Trinket, 2terSeduce, Fear (War preBC nicht auf demselben DimiReturn wie Seduce, und hielt bis zu 15 Seks wenn du Pech hattest) CoA, Corr. der erste Tick holt dich aussm Seduce, und da du bereits im Fear bist rennste mal was...

Bist dun Untoter, holt er Cpt. Blue Cloud raus, und dann kannst dir deinen Stunlock einsemmeln. 30% Absorb Soullink (preBC) 10% Absorb Dämobuff, 18% durch die Rüssi...macht Summa Summarum fast 60% physdmg absorb...und ist dein Stunlock aus, Opfern, Fear, DotDot Lifedrain Skillcoil Fear Dot Dot Lifedrain.....
bumm.


----------



## Otori Takeo (11. August 2008)

Wie schon gesagt, exploit is exploit, wenn jmd es meldet, würder auch er gesagt bekommen, das er da runterzugehen hat.

Was aber nicht stimmt, ist das man nur als Zwerg, Gnom oder XY Rasse als Schurke raufkommt. Man kommt mit jeder Klasse rauf die n Mount hat, obs ohne Mount auch geht kA.


----------



## Cruel - AoC (11. August 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> blizzard suckt halt hart, was fuer ne kacke die in BC gerissen haben
> saemtliches balance und saemtlicher fun im pvp den es pre bc gab wurde zunichte gemacht mit unbesiegbaren druiden die herumhüpfen und 3 knoepfe druecken, auf nix achten muessen, sl hexer rennen an jeder ecke mit s2 und drölfmilliarden resi rumm + 15k life, da macht n warglaive s3/4 schurke 600er hemo crits GZ blizz und seine dots die er drauf klatsch wie sie lustig sind machen ueber 500DPS nicenicenicenicenice vote für wegmachen von abhaertung und balancing wie in pre bc
> was immo ablaeuft ist der reinste dreck
> achja zu dem problem mit dem gms: die meisten gms antworten nichteinmal mehr, auch wenn man ein ernsthaftes problem hat..  am naechsten morgen sieht man dann das staendig gleiche abgef*ckte briefmuster
> ...



wie bist du denn drauf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (11. August 2008)

the schrieb:


> Schonmal daran gedacht, dass es vielleicht nicht ganz so einfach ist so einen Bug zu fixen?
> 
> Oder meint ihr die können sowas wegzaubern?
> 
> ...



Es ist einfach.




Melih schrieb:


> pre bc balance? hihi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der Schurke in dem Vid spielt ja mal sowas von Scheiße O.o

Ich sehe jetzt davon ab Anovelle (oder wie sie/er heißt) zu flamen, haben schon genug andere gemacht, danke an die! Und B2t warum wunderst du dich wenn du etwas verbotenes machst das du dafür dein Spielzeug weggenommen bekommst? Ist normal würde ich sagen... Woher weißt du das keiner der Allys gebannt wurde?


----------



## Impostor (11. August 2008)

Sreal schrieb:


> zu dem thema kann ich persönlich nur sagen: ich logge jeden abend auf dem Tor an der sptze aus (kommt man nur als zwerg oder gnom, oder auch als schurke mit shadowstep hin) und dass schon seit nem halben jahr oder so und wurde noch NIE von nem gm angesprochen, hatte sogar mal ne ticket bearbeitung da oben ;D



und was bedeutet das?
alleine das es noch niemand so gestört hat dafür ein Ticket zu schreiben

dass das gleiche wie mit dem zu schnell fahren
wenn ich mir ansehe wie und wo ich zu schnell fahre, zwar nicht rasend aber ausreichend für´n Ticket
und ich wurde noch nie erwischt

wenn´s dann doch passiert sollt ich dann auch vorjammern das ich doch bisher auch nie geblitzt wurde?
die AGB und StVG sind hier eindeutig
wer erwischt wird ist dran, ganz simpel
man darf sich nur nicht erwischen lassen


----------



## fisker31 (11. August 2008)

Wie könnt ihr es auch wagen SW zu raiden...sowas gehört bestraft. xD


----------



## Arkoras (11. August 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> blizzard suckt halt hart, was fuer ne kacke die in BC gerissen haben
> saemtliches balance und saemtlicher fun im pvp den es pre bc gab wurde zunichte gemacht mit unbesiegbaren druiden die herumhüpfen und 3 knoepfe druecken, auf nix achten muessen, sl hexer rennen an jeder ecke mit s2 und drölfmilliarden resi rumm + 15k life, da macht n warglaive s3/4 schurke 600er hemo crits GZ blizz und seine dots die er drauf klatsch wie sie lustig sind machen ueber 500DPS nicenicenicenicenice vote für wegmachen von abhaertung und balancing wie in pre bc
> was immo ablaeuft ist der reinste dreck
> achja zu dem problem mit dem gms: die meisten gms antworten nichteinmal mehr, auch wenn man ein ernsthaftes problem hat..  am naechsten morgen sieht man dann das staendig gleiche abgef*ckte briefmuster
> ...



er hat ja leider absolut recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

GIVE US pre BC back!


----------



## Maurolotschi (11. August 2008)

gawm schrieb:


> was soll ich sagen allis können halt nix alleine und wenn horde die stadt unsicher macht suchen se sich en gm zur hilfe
> 
> ich sags ja die spinnen die allis
> 
> ...






Sreal schrieb:


> o.O erst denken, dann posten, mit solchen posts machst du dir hier keine freunde.


Doch, macht er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er hat ja auch Recht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@TE: Das ist ja arm vom GM und auch von Blizz, wenn ein Bug wie diese Mauer in SW, der schon seit Jahren besteht, nie gefixed wird und die Leute, die von den im Spiel eingbauten Möglichkeiten Gebrauch machen, dann auch noch gebannt werden. Ich würde sowas auf jeden Fall bei Blizz melden.


----------



## koxy (11. August 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> er hat ja leider absolut recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Leider nicht an dem Beispiel Warglaive-Rogue vs. SL-Hexer.
von daher.....


FAIL


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (11. August 2008)

koxy schrieb:


> Leider nicht an dem Beispiel Warglaive-Rogue vs. SL-Hexer.
> von daher.....
> 
> 
> FAIL



Vielleicht kein perfektes Beispiel.. aber Abhärtung hat das PvP ruiniert.


----------



## Bears (11. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Doch, macht er
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hat es sich wirklich so zugetragen? Oder wieder nur jemand der über Blizz herzieht weil mal was nicht nach seinem Wunsch läuft? Die Sache mal realistisch anschauen.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (11. August 2008)

Tidoc schrieb:


> Tjo Pech
> 
> Wenn einer zu schnell fährt und angehalten wird kannste auch mit 100 inner 50er Vorbei fahren ohne das was passiert ^^



lol der vergleich ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (11. August 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> aber wieso dürfen es dann die Allis? Das würde mich mal interessieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1) Sollte allgemein bekannt sein, dass solche "auf Mauern rumlauden" nicht erlaubt ist. Jedem dem das nicht bekannt ist, sollte sich die Bedingungen mal durchlesen. Wers nicht tut...Pech

2) Wurde er vom GM gewarnt. Und er kann mir nicht erzählen, dass er direkt nach der Warnung runterspringen wollte ihn der GM aber trotzdem gebant hat. Wahrscheinlich einfach noch bischne auf der Mauer rumgetrödelt...nach dem Motto: Ach, pffffft der GM macht schon nichts.

3) Warum die Allies nicht gebannt wurden:

3a) Woher weisst du, dass die Allies nicht gebannt wurden? Der TE spricht davon, dass auch Allies auf der Mauer waren. Aber ob er tatsächlich alle Allies sogut im Blick hatte um zu erkennen wenn einer ausm Spiel gekickt wird...

3b) Selbst wenn sie nicht gebannt werden, ist das auch vollkommen ok so. Denn das auf Mauern rumlaufen ist ja deswegen verboten, weil die Wachen einen dort nicht erreichen können. Man also so die Möglichkeit hat, die Lowies und die anderen ohne Distance einfach zu killen. Und da die Horde in der Allianzstadt waren, hätten die Allies logischerweise auch nur die Hordler angreifen können, also reine Verteidigung.

Meiner Meinung nach, nach der subjetiven Schilderung des TE, ist der TE einfach selber schuld.


----------



## ?!?! (11. August 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> blizzard suckt halt hart, was fuer ne kacke die in BC gerissen haben
> saemtliches balance und saemtlicher fun im pvp den es pre bc gab wurde zunichte gemacht mit unbesiegbaren druiden die herumhüpfen und 3 knoepfe druecken, auf nix achten muessen, sl hexer rennen an jeder ecke mit s2 und drölfmilliarden resi rumm + 15k life, da macht n warglaive s3/4 schurke 600er hemo crits GZ blizz und seine dots die er drauf klatsch wie sie lustig sind machen ueber 500DPS nicenicenicenicenice vote für wegmachen von abhaertung und balancing wie in pre bc
> was immo ablaeuft ist der reinste dreck
> achja zu dem problem mit dem gms: die meisten gms antworten nichteinmal mehr, auch wenn man ein ernsthaftes problem hat..  am naechsten morgen sieht man dann das staendig gleiche abgef*ckte briefmuster
> ...



Muhaha, was bist den du für einer? Zuviel Kaffee? Bist en Armer.. Du hast wirklich mein Beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (11. August 2008)

7R0J4N3R schrieb:


> Vielleicht kein perfektes Beispiel.. aber Abhärtung hat das PvP ruiniert.



Nein, es hat dazu geführt, das Caster mehr als eine Taste drücken und dazu noch nachdenken müssen, wenn sie im PvP was reißen wollen. Wenn das das PvP für Dich ruiniert, sagt das eine Menge über Dich aus...


----------



## bone91 (11. August 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> blizzard suckt halt hart, was fuer ne kacke die in BC gerissen haben
> saemtliches balance und saemtlicher fun im pvp den es pre bc gab wurde zunichte gemacht mit unbesiegbaren druiden die herumhüpfen und 3 knoepfe druecken, auf nix achten muessen, sl hexer rennen an jeder ecke mit s2 und drölfmilliarden resi rumm + 15k life, da macht n warglaive s3/4 schurke 600er hemo crits GZ blizz und seine dots die er drauf klatsch wie sie lustig sind machen ueber 500DPS nicenicenicenicenice vote für wegmachen von abhaertung und balancing wie in pre bc
> was immo ablaeuft ist der reinste dreck
> achja zu dem problem mit dem gms: die meisten gms antworten nichteinmal mehr, auch wenn man ein ernsthaftes problem hat..  am naechsten morgen sieht man dann das staendig gleiche abgef*ckte briefmuster
> ...



Find ich richtig geil, was du für ne Scheisse schreibst.
Hexer sind total abgefuckt weil jeder Spast ihr pet in <10 Sek down kriegt.
Druiden müssen nur Hots spamen und auf sonst nichts achten? Ja das gilt vielleicht für 1,3k Rating wo niemand was von CCchain versteht. Ja klar, Prebc wars hartes balancing wenn der Rogue mit t3 ankam und den t1 Mage mitm Ambush geonehitet hat. Aufjedenfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - u failed !
Außerdem, du weinst weil Warglaive-rogues keinen DMG MACHEN? Omg... das ist so lächerlich.. Rogue ist atm eh so ziemlich die stärkste Klasse. Im PvE Gear noch stärker. Und wenn du keine Abhärtung hast heul nicht, wenn die dots dich totticken, killste den lock halt vorher, l2p !


----------



## fkrone (11. August 2008)

der GM war parteiisch und warscheinlich ziemlich genervt^^


----------



## Tünnemann72 (11. August 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> blizzard suckt halt hart, was fuer ne kacke die in BC gerissen haben
> saemtliches balance und saemtlicher fun im pvp den es pre bc gab wurde zunichte gemacht mit unbesiegbaren druiden die herumhüpfen und 3 knoepfe druecken, auf nix achten muessen, sl hexer rennen an jeder ecke mit s2 und drölfmilliarden resi rumm + 15k life, da macht n warglaive s3/4 schurke 600er hemo crits GZ blizz und seine dots die er drauf klatsch wie sie lustig sind machen ueber 500DPS nicenicenicenicenice vote für wegmachen von abhaertung und balancing wie in pre bc
> was immo ablaeuft ist der reinste dreck
> achja zu dem problem mit dem gms: die meisten gms antworten nichteinmal mehr, auch wenn man ein ernsthaftes problem hat..  am naechsten morgen sieht man dann das staendig gleiche abgef*ckte briefmuster
> ...



Oh ja, so ein Beitrag am Montag morgen und die Welt sieht doch gleich besser aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Thema des Threaderstellers: Ich halte einen Bann aufgrund des Mauerbesetzens auch für ungerechtfertigt. Ich vermute, dass du höchstens ein paar Stunden gesperrt wirst.  Ich würde eine Ingame Mail verfassen mit der (sachlichen!) Schilderung der Situation - höchstwahrscheinlich wirst du recht fix eine Antwort bekommen und deine Sperre wird aufgehoben. Die Gms auf unserem Realm (Ewige Wacht) sind mir bisher immer recht freundlich entgegengekommen.


----------



## Dodelik (11. August 2008)

Mich würd mal interessieren was genau in der E-Mail von BLizzard steht.
Warum du gebannt wurdest.

Das es nicht erlaubt ist von Dächern oder anderen Stellen zu kämpfen bei denen es dem Gegner nicht möglich ist euch anzugreifen sollte wohl jedem klar sein.

NPCs gehen dann auf Entkommen.

Spieler rufen nen GM.
Gut so.

Ist wohl ein bisschen unfair wenn Ihr angreifen könnt ohne selber angegriffen zu werden.


Also hat der GM alles richtig gemacht, packt euch mal an die eigene nase.


----------



## KillerTrippy (11. August 2008)

ALLY FTW!!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (11. August 2008)

wenn du doch kurz gebannt wurdest woher willst du dann eigentlich wissen dass der nach euch nich auch die allys gebannt  hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosur (11. August 2008)

PasQ schrieb:


> Wir haben nen Raid auf sw organisiert um das ah zu besetzen,
> gesammelt haben wir uns allerdings auf der Mauer.
> Dann kam ein GM an, meinte wir sollen in 30 secs von der Mauer sein.
> Gerade als ich dem folgeleisten wollte kamen ne menge allis hoch
> ...




SKANDAL !!!!


----------



## stefan2910 (11. August 2008)

> zu dem thema kann ich persönlich nur sagen: ich logge jeden abend auf dem Tor an der sptze aus (kommt man nur als zwerg oder gnom, oder auch als schurke mit shadowstep hin) und dass schon seit nem halben jahr oder so und wurde noch NIE von nem gm angesprochen, hatte sogar mal ne ticket bearbeitung da oben ;D
> 
> 
> @topic:
> ...



mmh wenn keine hordies drauf dürfen dann dürfen auch keine allys drauf sonst könnten sich ja die allyheiler und caster oben drauf stellen während unten die krieger kämpfen ....


----------



## Unaton (11. August 2008)

Warum weinen alle? Das gab doch eh nur max. 3 Stunden, für so was kann man nicht gebannt werden. Solange mich leute ingame als "h***ensohn" beschimpfen können, usw. kann dich blizz nicht für so nen Mist bannen.

Und zu der Sache mit Pre BC. Annovella hat RECHT!

Die verdammte Abhärtung hat WoW bzw. das PvP total zerstört, genau wie es das S-Set mit dem PvE macht. Hey warum T5 Handschuhe nehmen als Pala, wenn doch S3 eh viel besser ist Oo.
Ich sag das jetzt nicht nur, weil ich Schurke bin, sondern weil es nervt. Irgendwelchen völlig skillfreien Dudus hinterher zu laufen, die siche, dank ihrere Addons so wie so nicht anstrengen müssen. Das ist nicht weinen, das ist einfach nur ein verdammter scheißdreck. Früher konnte man noch mit Ambush Mages onehitten, heute freust dich nen Keks wenns überhaupt mal crittet. Mit Dolchen im PvP kansnt nur noch grün/blaue Mages umboxen, die 0 Abhärtung haben. Ich hoffe mit Wotlk kehrt alles ein bischen zu den Wurzeln zurück. Will wieder meinen "imbaichhauallesweg" Schurken. Vermisse die Zeit sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ?!?! (11. August 2008)

Unaton schrieb:


> Warum weinen alle?





Unaton schrieb:


> Die verdammte Abhärtung hat WoW bzw. das PvP total zerstört, genau wie es das S-Set mit dem PvE macht.



Ja ne, is war?

Heul doch.


----------



## Fauzi (11. August 2008)

Whine doch nicht. für Wotlk wird der Täuschungsbaum eh auf Dolche umgelegt. Und ich hoffe das so die PreBC Balance dann evtl wieder bisschen zurückkommt. Stell dir vor du kannst mit dem 51er Talent Hinterhalt 3x nacheinander Ausführen. pewpewpew xD
Ausserdem steht ja noch in den Wolken ob es wieder Abhärtung geben wird.
Aber mal ehrlich, was ist daran toll wenn du jede Klasse Onehittest?

Ich sag nur Boring..


----------



## Grimdhoul (11. August 2008)

recht so ... typisch buguser ... glaubst du du bist cool wenn du bugs ausnutzt ? den Bann hast du dir mehr als verdient, egal ob horde oder ally ...kein Mitleid


----------



## Sayonara Simon (11. August 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> Also wenn mein Junior irgend wann mal nur noch so redet, wie dieser Kanidat hier, fliegt der Rechner aus dem Fenster.



/sign


----------



## buffsplz (11. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Opfern, Fear, DotDot Lifedrain Skillcoil Fear Dot Dot Lifedrain.....
> bumm.




Sehr geil beschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magni (11. August 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> aber wieso dürfen es dann die Allis? Das würde mich mal interessieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




die dürfen das eigentlich auch net, aber von da oben kannste die wachen xtrem einfach moschen, stellste nen tank und hin und lässt den den elite antanken... oben die brauchen nur drauf moschen... nicht jeder allianzler kommt da hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangatyr (11. August 2008)

Die Mauer ist 1989 gefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (11. August 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> blizzard suckt halt hart, was fuer ne kacke die in BC gerissen haben
> saemtliches balance und saemtlicher fun im pvp den es pre bc gab wurde zunichte gemacht mit unbesiegbaren druiden die herumhüpfen und 3 knoepfe druecken, auf nix achten muessen, sl hexer rennen an jeder ecke mit s2 und drölfmilliarden resi rumm + 15k life, da macht n warglaive s3/4 schurke 600er hemo crits GZ blizz und seine dots die er drauf klatsch wie sie lustig sind machen ueber 500DPS nicenicenicenicenice vote für wegmachen von abhaertung und balancing wie in pre bc
> was immo ablaeuft ist der reinste dreck
> achja zu dem problem mit dem gms: die meisten gms antworten nichteinmal mehr, auch wenn man ein ernsthaftes problem hat..  am naechsten morgen sieht man dann das staendig gleiche abgef*ckte briefmuster
> ...


omg wenn du keine ahnung hast...druiden sind op... ja wenn man sie auch richtig spielen kann =O nur weil du zu wenig skill hast nen dudu zu plätten : / druiden sind schwer zu spielen und wer SKILL hat und ahnung hat...der kriegt auch nen dudu down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also gl !


----------



## Magni (11. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> omg wenn du keine ahnung hast...druiden sind op... ja wenn man sie auch richtig spielen kann =O nur weil du zu wenig skill hast nen dudu zu plätten : / druiden sind schwer zu spielen und wer SKILL hat und ahnung hat...der kriegt auch nen dudu down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



achso, spiel warri dann siehste was wir meinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich häng an dem dran bis der mich geplättet oder der kein mana mehr hat, wobei das mit dem mana eher unwahrscheinlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (11. August 2008)

Magni schrieb:


> achso, spiel warri dann siehste was wir meinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich habe auf meinem zweiten acc einen warri mit s3  kolben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   aber das ist unwichtig... ich weiss wovon ich spreche und ausserdem schonma was von teamplay gehört?ok es ist schon schwer einen dudu down zu kriegen wie gesagt..."wenn" er wirklich gut ist...als krieger gehst du ja net nur auf dudu wenn es zbs eine druid/ms warri combo is...dann switcht man zwischen den beiden aber das hängt von der situation von ab...spielst du mit kolben ,der im richtigen mom procct....ich habe schon krieger erlebt ...da war ich fast im dauerstun.

hier nen tipp: wenn du schwierigkeiten hast bei i-welchem combos bzw du hast klassen bei denen du in arena schwierigkeiten hast besuch ma  www.warcraftmovies.com 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da schaust du wie die leutz da das machen. ich war da auch schon sehr oft und hab mir vids angeschaut ....gib ma oben bei suche warrior ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg Shaguar


----------



## Fire bone (11. August 2008)

Ich find den Bann überflüssig da die allis ja selbst auch auf die mauer gekommen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na ja gm's halt 

Ps. net auf die Gm's schimpfen ,die ztun eig doch recht viel für uns

lg


----------



## Otori Takeo (11. August 2008)

Im Prinziep wird der ganze Thread jetzt hier überflüssig, weil nurnoch geflamed wird und sich alles wiederholt.
Noch dazu antwortet der Threadsteller nichtmehr, er soll doch einfach Screen geben wo das Gespräch drauf is (falls vorhanden) oder zumindest sagen, wie es nu mit seinem Acc weitergeht/gegangen ist.


----------



## PasQ (11. August 2008)

Erstens ham wir niemanden von da oben angegriffen.
Wir brauchten nur nen ruhigen Punkt um unsere Leute zu beschwören.
Und nen wirkliches gm gespräch gabs nich.
Ich hab zwar noch versucht ihm das mim rezz im /w zu erklären
aber da war ich auch schon gebannt.
btw 24 stunden bann

mfg

PasQ


----------



## dragon1 (11. August 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> blizzard suckt halt hart, was fuer ne kacke die in BC gerissen haben
> saemtliches balance und saemtlicher fun im pvp den es pre bc gab wurde zunichte gemacht mit unbesiegbaren druiden die herumhüpfen und 3 knoepfe druecken, auf nix achten muessen, sl hexer rennen an jeder ecke mit s2 und drölfmilliarden resi rumm + 15k life, da macht n warglaive s3/4 schurke 600er hemo crits GZ blizz und seine dots die er drauf klatsch wie sie lustig sind machen ueber 500DPS nicenicenicenicenice vote für wegmachen von abhaertung und balancing wie in pre bc
> was immo ablaeuft ist der reinste dreck
> achja zu dem problem mit dem gms: die meisten gms antworten nichteinmal mehr, auch wenn man ein ernsthaftes problem hat..  am naechsten morgen sieht man dann das staendig gleiche abgef*ckte briefmuster
> ...


l2p
ich hab auch als nicht so gut equipter schurke chancen gegen s3 leute,ka wieso(hexxor,priests,shamys)


----------



## BlizzLord (11. August 2008)

> @TE: Das ist ja arm vom GM und auch von Blizz, wenn ein Bug wie diese Mauer in SW, der schon seit Jahren besteht, nie gefixed wird und die Leute, die von den im Spiel eingbauten Möglichkeiten Gebrauch machen, dann auch noch gebannt werden. Ich würde sowas auf jeden Fall bei Blizz melden.



Lol das is ein Bug nich beabsichtigt exploiten ist verboten...

Das ist kein eingebaute möglichkeit -.-"


----------



## Melih (11. August 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Der Schurke in dem Vid spielt ja mal sowas von Scheiße O.o



Genau deswegen zeig ich hier auch diesen Video der schurke spielt scheise aber two- oder onehittet aber fast alle .....


----------



## Shaguar93 (11. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> l2p
> ich hab auch als nicht so gut equipter schurke chancen gegen s3 leute,ka wieso(hexxor,priests,shamys)



/sign
Hmmmm.....Skill vllt? Vielleicht hast du Skill?Kann sein...ansonsten kann ich es mir einfach net erklären!!!!!


----------



## Stonewhip (11. August 2008)

Otori schrieb:


> Im Prinziep wird der ganze Thread jetzt hier überflüssig, weil nurnoch geflamed wird und sich alles wiederholt.
> Noch dazu antwortet der Threadsteller nichtmehr [...]


So siehts aber nunmal in der WoW-Community aus:

Einer schmeißt nen Brocken in die Meute und verpisst sich.. Das Selbstzerfleischen, machen die anderen dann schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/vote [/close]


----------



## Arkoras (11. August 2008)

Trixer1 schrieb:


> Allianz darf alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein, nur sterben dürfen sie, wenn sie nen Hordler lange genug betteln das er sie von ihrem Elend erlöst.


----------



## Impostor (11. August 2008)

PasQ schrieb:


> Erstens ham wir niemanden von da oben angegriffen.
> Wir brauchten nur nen ruhigen Punkt um unsere Leute zu beschwören.
> Und nen wirkliches gm gespräch gabs nich.
> Ich hab zwar noch versucht ihm das mim rezz im /w zu erklären
> ...



ja ist doch alles rechtens!
ihr dürft da nicht hoch, ohne wenn und aber!
und wozu ein großartiges Gespräch, ihr sollt da runter und nicht schwafeln und schon garnicht in ruhe ohne das Wachen oder Spieler euch da angreifen können eure Leutchen herholen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
euch wurde die Chance gegeben da runter zu gehn, ihr hab´s nicht genutz, selbst schuld, nix Böses Blizzard

Sammelt euch halt wo anders


----------



## Stonewhip (11. August 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> [...]
> Sammelt euch halt wo anders


Geht ja net. In Goldhain und den umliegenden Wäldern werden die ja sofort platt gemacht. Da rennen haufenweise Lv5er, Schafe und Kühe und (nicht zu vergessen) HOGGER rum. DEN müssten die dann erstmal raiden. Und ob die Horde DAFÜR genug freiwillige findet...? *zweifel*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (11. August 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> blizzard suckt halt hart, was fuer ne kacke die in BC gerissen haben
> saemtliches balance und saemtlicher fun im pvp den es pre bc gab wurde zunichte gemacht mit unbesiegbaren druiden die herumhüpfen und 3 knoepfe druecken, auf nix achten muessen, sl hexer rennen an jeder ecke mit s2 und drölfmilliarden resi rumm + 15k life, da macht n warglaive s3/4 schurke 600er hemo crits GZ blizz und seine dots die er drauf klatsch wie sie lustig sind machen ueber 500DPS nicenicenicenicenice vote für wegmachen von abhaertung und balancing wie in pre bc
> was immo ablaeuft ist der reinste dreck
> achja zu dem problem mit dem gms: die meisten gms antworten nichteinmal mehr, auch wenn man ein ernsthaftes problem hat..  am naechsten morgen sieht man dann das staendig gleiche abgef*ckte briefmuster
> ...




armutszeugnis


----------



## Senseless6666 (11. August 2008)

Das kann eig net sein. prinzipiell ist es erlaubt das ah zu campen. auch 30 jahre lang. wärs das nicht, wären die auktioneer unatackbar oda die stattwachen so omega elite das man eine einzelne wache netmal mit 20 40er raids auchnur 1 % abziehen kann.^.^^


----------



## dragon1 (11. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Hmmmm.....Skill vllt? Vielleicht hast du Skill?Kann sein...ansonsten kann ich es mir einfach net erklären!!!!!


ne eindeutig nicht xD


----------



## Haggelo (11. August 2008)

PasQ schrieb:


> Wir haben nen Raid auf sw organisiert um das ah zu besetzen,
> gesammelt haben wir uns allerdings auf der Mauer.
> Dann kam ein GM an, meinte wir sollen in 30 secs von der Mauer sein.
> Gerade als ich dem folgeleisten wollte kamen ne menge allis hoch
> ...




Pve / rp.pvp  /rp server ? 

Auf nem normalen pvp server darfst du auf die mauer solange  wie du willst solange du von da oben niemanden angreifst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (11. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ne eindeutig nicht xD


Hmmmm *überleg*


----------

